# Tamko 2020 Install Questions



## Bobschatter (1 mo ago)

Hi all. Thoughts on a 2020 Tamko Heritage Woodgate shingle re-roof. I just bought a house in Titusville, Fl that had a re-roof (all hip) in April 2020. They used all Tamko products including their Moisture Guard peel 'n stick underlayment. Per the contractor everything was installed to Tamko's specs to enable the warranty. I've read my share of opinions on the products including the failures that seemed to run rampant a while back. Any thoughts on whether they resolved the product issue with the Heritage series by 2020? The house is bought so it is what it is but trying to see what to expect in the coming years. I had the MasterCraft 30 year non-prorated 10 full start warranty transferred to myself but how are they on honoring the warranty? Thanks.
P.S. I did hot-mop roofing for 2 years back in the mid -80's in south Florida. I was 21 yo old but still, wow, don't know how I survived it. Still have the 3" scar on my back where hot pitch asphalt splashed on me...shirtless. Yeah, OSHA wasn't around much back in the day in Miami.


----------

